# Howdy hoe



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello all, I’m here in Colorado. Chasing great northern pike, and tiger Muskie. I pretend I’m in the salt flats, but it’s all freshwater here in the Rockies. I have a 1989 Kingfisher 15.5 ft. With 80 HP Mercury, been leveling it out and slowly getting the decks built.

It’s all on the fly as far as fishing goes. Been a guide for 27 years up here. Now as of this year I’m just fishing with friends and me. On that note I should mention that I have become fly fishing and fly tyings most hated on 😎 they say my reputation precedes me. 😂😂😂 I have had a serious brain injury. Frontal lobe. We work hard to help others with TBI’s. So if I misspell words please understand I had to re-teach myself how to read and write after I woke up from my coma. Always here to help not harm others.
Forgive me for being a bit deferent


Some day I will get to the salt again


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## 59441 (Oct 2, 2020)

Rad setup. Post that duckling fly in your avatar in the fly-tying thread. Looks dope.


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Flat_Lyin said:


> Rad setup. Post that duckling fly in your avatar in the fly-tying thread. Looks dope.


Thank you. I love catching pike on ducklings in the spring. I like to make fishy freaky flies for fish to get fooled by


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome! Musky on fly is short on my bucket list. I've fished Wisconsin a few times but have yet to get one.


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

AZ_squid said:


> Welcome! Musky on fly is short on my bucket list. I've fished Wisconsin a few times but have yet to get one.


I describe pike, Muskie, and tigermuskie fishing in Colorado like this
It’s like try to have a great time with you worst ex girlfriend 😂 
Wisconsin has some awesome Muskie fishing from what I’ve seen and heard


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome KJ. Some have wondered where u were,me among them.


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

flysalt060 said:


> Welcome KJ. Some have wondered where u were,me among them.


Thanks. I dropped off FB still on IG but just been working on the boat and fishing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fly fishing and working on boats is great therapy.
welcome back


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Fly fishing and working on boats is great therapy.
> welcome back


Absolutely add in a little tying and I’m a happy man


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Today’s small offering


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Howdy "Hoe" 🤣 you talk like you know me LOL
Good of you to take the pup fishing 👍😎 id recommend a old bed sheet "white" for him to lay on may be a lil cooler 👍 on hotter days, had "brindle" pit bulls growing up love em 👍😎 cool flies thats my next adventure fly fishing...welcome aboard....


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Howdy "Hoe" 🤣 you talk like you know me LOL
> Good of you to take the pup fishing 👍😎 id recommend a old bed sheet "white" for him to lay on may be a lil cooler 👍 on hotter days, had "brindle" pit bulls growing up love em 👍😎 cool flies thats my next adventure fly fishing...welcome aboard....


I have ( after that picture was taken ) cut out the monolith under the deck, that’s his hide from the sun cave. He is very spoiled I should have introduced him as well. That is Sir Prince Nuggy the dog king 😂😂 
Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You dont know spoiled till you meet my Tebow 😊


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> You dont know spoiled till you meet my Tebow 😊


😂😂😂😂 it’s good to be great to your pets.

my dog is so spoiled he refuses hot dogs. If it isn’t a bratwurst he says no

bratwursts are bad for dogs as I would find out latter — onion powder


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

That looks familiar 😅👍 yeah i know what ya mean ,if im runnung late for work in morning its usually cause im fixing super muttt a scrambled egg with grated cheese sad but true 😆👍😎 love pups not to crazy about cats 🤨 

On a funnier note our pup will spin circles in middle of floor to get your attention if he needs to go out potty pee pee ,if i ignore him trying to get the wife to take him out she accuses me of being a bad Parent 😋 im not sure yet whos training who 😅😆🤣


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Lol yeah I’d say our dogs are fully spoiled 

mine does a shake to go out, if you ignore him he turns on the sparkle eye and stares at you till you do his bidding


----------

